# *^^* my 5 months later FOTD...w/ HELLO KITTY *^^* [Pic Heavy]



## jenee.sum (Mar 9, 2009)

Hey everyone!

I've been super busy and FOTD MIA for 5 months (HOLY!)...so here is a catch up!
Did this the other day and i really liked the outcome, so just wanted to share. Plus it's HELLO KITTY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Gosh, i should be sleeping too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but here i am 2:10AM....posting an FOTD. oh lordy lord. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh and i'm also showcasing the new 24 HRS GLAM mascara by Lise Watier! it's soooo amazing! those of you who've seen my old FOTDs w/out false lashes, you know how EW my lashes are! cuz i have like 10 lashes per eye! LOL ok exaggeration, but my mother did not bless me w/ full lashes. Personally this is THE BEST mascara i've everrrrrrrrrrrrr used!! my lashes may not look amazingly full, but compared to using other mascaras, this is as close to perfection as it can get!


All MAC unless stated

*[FACE]*
Gosh Primer
Face & Body in C2
Blot Powder Medium/Dark
Studio Finish concealer in NC30
Lightscapade MSF

*[EYES]*
Gosh Primer
Studio Finish concealer in NC30
Painterly p/p
HELLO KITTY's TOO DOLLY
Chromaline in Pure White
Chromaline in Black Black
Lise Watier 24 HRS GLAM mascara in Black ---> my HG mascara!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




* [CHEEKS]*
HELLO KITTY's TIPPY

*[BROWS]*
Mystery e/s
Annabelle Eye Kohl in #157 HALO

*[LIPS]*
HELLO KITTY's PINK FISH



























and to show how great the Lise Watier 24 HRS GLAM mascara is...
(well, at least i think it's great)






*
Thanks for looking!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## BloodMittens (Mar 9, 2009)

OMFG gorgeous! I love your brows!


----------



## blackeneddove (Mar 9, 2009)

Wow, perfect brows!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 9, 2009)

Love the entire look...But I agree your brows look perfect!!! Love pink fish on you too!


----------



## Penn (Mar 9, 2009)

LOVE this look! Your skin is so flawless and your brows are perfection!!!


----------



## lushious_lips (Mar 9, 2009)

Beautiful.


----------



## nunu (Mar 9, 2009)

Missed ya!! You look fab!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Mar 9, 2009)

you look amazing! Glad to see you back


----------



## ashpardesi (Mar 9, 2009)

pretty!!!


----------



## fintia (Mar 9, 2009)

Very pretty!


----------



## n_c (Mar 9, 2009)

Your skin is flawless, love the brows.


----------



## widdershins (Mar 9, 2009)

I loooove this look on you! Perfect for spring.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 9, 2009)

You are just stunning, so glad to see you posting again


----------



## ABB113 (Mar 9, 2009)

So lovely!  Your eyes look beautiful!


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 9, 2009)

So beautiful!!!  I would die for such smoooooooth eyelids!!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 9, 2009)

aww thanks everyone! your comments are so sweet~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_So beautiful!!!  I would die for such smoooooooth eyelids!!!_

 
LOL thank you!! but 5 months back, it was eczema all over! dry and scalely. thank the lord for prescribed strength hydrocortisone cream! even though it's horrible to use for a long time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bummer!


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_aww thanks everyone! your comments are so sweet~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






LOL thank you!! but 5 months back, it was eczema all over! dry and scalely. thank the lord for prescribed strength hydrocortisone cream! even though it's horrible to use for a long time 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bummer!_

 
Eek!  I have the same problem!!!  I have been using Clinique's Redness solutions cream on my face when it first starts to feel like I might get a flare up, and most of the time it nips it in the bud!  If not, then yep, it's time to grab the perscription stuff.  Blahhhhhhh


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 9, 2009)

gorgeous!


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 9, 2009)

pretty look!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 9, 2009)

this whole look is just... FLAWLESS! your brows are so nice.


----------



## darkishstar (Mar 9, 2009)

I've missed your FOTDs! This look is absolutely flawless. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 One of the better looks down with the Too Dolly palette.


----------



## natjotua (Mar 9, 2009)

i agree, this looks flawless! i love your eyebrows!


----------



## mdjmsj (Mar 9, 2009)

Flawless, I love this look, especially the eyeliner!


----------



## Princesa Livia (Mar 9, 2009)

wow.. so pretty! You're making me lemm Pink Fish TLC now!!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 9, 2009)

simply flawless.


----------



## ladyJ (Mar 9, 2009)

You look stunning! I love your eyeliner and eyebrows! Perfect~


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 9, 2009)

very spring. gorgeous!


----------



## Kenna23 (Mar 9, 2009)

this is a really light and pretty look on you. i think you look lovely.


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 9, 2009)

Thank you guys! all of you are so wonderfully nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Awww, and all the welcome back comments make me miss u guys terribly! i'll try to post some more if i get time. cuz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_Eek!  I have the same problem!!!  I have been using Clinique's Redness solutions cream on my face when it first starts to feel like I might get a flare up, and most of the time it nips it in the bud!  If not, then yep, it's time to grab the perscription stuff.  Blahhhhhhh_

 
wow the Clinique calms it down for you? luckkkyyy. when mine flares up, there's no going back unless i smack it with some hydrocortisone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus my nails don't help haha. i should wrap my hands in oven mitts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 they gotta find a cure...it's evil! eczema =


----------



## Pimpinett (Mar 9, 2009)

That looks fantastic. I love the soft colours.


----------



## pyxystixx (Mar 10, 2009)

You have perfect everything!


----------



## amietron (Mar 10, 2009)

This look is so soft and pretty! It looks great on you.


----------



## Rubrduckeeurtha1 (Mar 10, 2009)

GOSH! Beautiful look! Your brows are PERFECTION. Would it be weird to ask if you get them waxed or threaded?


----------



## dormick (Mar 10, 2009)

Gorgeous.  I love the colours on you


----------



## cheapglamour (Mar 10, 2009)

you are too cute.


----------



## NewlyMACd (Mar 10, 2009)

beautiful. love your eyebrows too


----------



## joey444 (Mar 10, 2009)

I love this look!!  I think the best HK I've seen!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Mar 10, 2009)

So pretty!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 10, 2009)

aw thank you everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amietron* 

 
_This look is so soft and pretty! It looks great on you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you! actually the colors in real life were less soft and more...dark. lol my camera tends to "soften" things. don't know why. but if i use the VIVID setting, it turns me majorly yellow! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rubrduckeeurtha1* 

 
_GOSH! Beautiful look! Your brows are PERFECTION. Would it be weird to ask if you get them waxed or threaded?_

 
thank you hun! I pluck em all by myself. never gotten my brows done by someone else before.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joey444* 

 
_I love this look!!  I think the best HK I've seen!!_

 
wow really? ur too kind 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that's a really sweet comment. thank youu!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Mar 10, 2009)

OH wow your eyeliner and brows are enviable !!!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 10, 2009)

oh my goodness, you have amazing blending skills! i'm jealous. time for me to practice some more!! great job!! okay i want the too dolly palette now!


----------



## deja1214 (Mar 10, 2009)

Beautiful and your brows look amazing.


----------



## nikki (Mar 10, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!!!


----------



## The_N (Mar 11, 2009)

beautiful as always. =D

i miss your fotds. i'm glad to see you posting again. yay! =)


----------



## Yagmur (Mar 11, 2009)

Just awesome!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks!!! ^^

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_oh my goodness, you have amazing blending skills! i'm jealous. time for me to practice some more!! great job!! okay i want the too dolly palette now!_

 
aw thanks! i say get the palette! it's beautiiiiiful

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *The_N* 

 
_beautiful as always. =D

i miss your fotds. i'm glad to see you posting again. yay! =)_

 
thanks sweetie! but i might have to go into hiding for a bit again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and a little


----------



## Sushi. (Mar 11, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Le-Saboteur (Mar 12, 2009)

You look freaking amazing. Beautiful look!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Mar 13, 2009)

very pretty!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 14, 2009)

thanks!!


----------



## barbie_hot (Mar 18, 2009)

Nice look


----------



## superwoman611 (Mar 22, 2009)

gorgeous! I <3 the soft colors =O)


----------



## ajenee (Mar 22, 2009)

I love this eye look


----------



## bebeflamand (Mar 22, 2009)

Absolutely fantastic look! Love it


----------



## PinkPearl (Mar 23, 2009)

Your brows and liner are perfection!! 
I feel like I've seen you somewhere before lol..


----------



## minakokanmuri (Mar 23, 2009)

i <3 this look! colourful yet subtle at the same time. keep em coming!


----------



## magmunnen (Mar 23, 2009)

great blending! really nice!


----------



## kittykit (Mar 23, 2009)

Lov th looks. Oh so pretty!


----------



## annegal (Mar 23, 2009)

Hot!!


----------



## -moonflower- (Mar 23, 2009)

The eyeshadow is perfect!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 24, 2009)

I so love this. It's perfection!


----------



## Arshia (Mar 24, 2009)

too amazing for words!


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 24, 2009)

aw thank you sweeties! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkPearl* 

 
_Your brows and liner are perfection!! 
I feel like I've seen you somewhere before lol.._

 





 thank you~
hmm..ur from sauaga. so maybe u did see me somewhere. u ever in scarborough? seneca? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe


----------



## PinkPearl (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jenee.sum* 

 
_





 thank you~
hmm..ur from sauaga. so maybe u did see me somewhere. u ever in scarborough? seneca? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hehe_

 
i rarely go to scarborough lol.. i was thinking maybe i saw you downtown?


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Mar 24, 2009)

wow I love your makeup!!! And your skin must be amazing cause I know how little coverage Face&Body foundation has. I tried layering it but it was just not covering anything lol


----------



## jenee.sum (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PinkPearl* 

 
_i rarely go to scarborough lol.. i was thinking maybe i saw you downtown? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
maybe! u'd be surprised how many ppl u can bump into downtown! gotta love queen st! home of the mac pro store

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_wow I love your makeup!!! And your skin must be amazing cause I know how little coverage Face&Body foundation has. I tried layering it but it was just not covering anything lol_

 
thank you~ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



and um...ur fiance is SUPER hot. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sorry, just had to add that in, again! hehehe


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Mar 24, 2009)

soo pretty look... i love ur lips


----------



## K&T Makeup (Mar 24, 2009)

Great look! Simply gorgeous!


----------



## ktinagapay (Mar 25, 2009)

aw this fotd makes me happy. love the spring in it!


----------

